# Tiny House Option



## Osprey (7 Jun 2014)

Have any of you heard of Tiny Houses? 

The name is self-explanatory. However, here is a YouTube video for one of the best Tiny Houses I have seen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSzgh3D7-Q0. Please check it out, as I think many of you might find it interesting in some regard. 

Anyways, I could afford to build one of these suckers. However, I'm wondering if there is any shot of putting one of these puppies on a base. Does the CF offer land for members who have mobile homes? 

I think if a single member was able to get a well-built Tiny House it could be a very economical decision for an un-married member. Especially, if it was possible to hook it up to the grid and get affordable land. 

Buying land on the economy is always an option. Which may be the obvious conclusion. However, just wondering what is the general consensus on these along with any creative suggestions. 

Best, 

Osprey


----------



## DAA (7 Jun 2014)

Osprey said:
			
		

> Have any of you heard of Tiny Houses?
> 
> The name is self-explanatory. However, here is a YouTube video for one of the best Tiny Houses I have seen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSzgh3D7-Q0. Please check it out, as I think many of you might find it interesting in some regard.
> 
> ...



As far as I know, some CF Bases/Wings may very well still have "Mobile Home Sites" available as part of the PMQ inventory but I believe, for the most part, they have been divesting themselves of this type of accommodation option over time.

If you are trying to "market" or thinking about such an option and putting it on a CF Base, you can pretty much forget about it.  When it comes to Mobile Home Pads, they are normally sold/bought lock stock and barrel, between CF members and for the existing mobile home unit that is currently there.


----------



## Osprey (7 Jun 2014)

Thanks brother, I appreciate it. 

Osprey


----------



## DAA (7 Jun 2014)

Osprey said:
			
		

> Thanks brother, I appreciate it.
> 
> Osprey



All in all, I think these are pretty cool and if I were to buy a recreational property and not want to build, I would seriously consider one!


----------



## levaughan (23 Dec 2017)

I realize this is an old thread but I’m just getting into the tiny house mind set. Would they pay to have the house towed to your new posting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 63 Delta (23 Dec 2017)

levaughan said:
			
		

> I realize this is an old thread but I’m just getting into the tiny house mind set. Would they pay to have the house towed to your new posting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A lot of tiny homes are mounted on trailers to circumvent the whole building code fight. So in that sense, when you are posted you are entitled to an allowance to haul a trailer. If your tiny home was on a foundation like a regular home then I don't know, but I can't imagine they would do that.


----------



## levaughan (23 Dec 2017)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> A lot of tiny homes are mounted on trailers to circumvent the whole building code fight. So in that sense, when you are posted you are entitled to an allowance to haul a trailer. If your tiny home was on a foundation like a regular home then I don't know, but I can't imagine they would do that.


Great, thank you for the good news. It was the trailer haul allowance I wasn’t sure about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev994 (25 Dec 2017)

Go to irp-pri.com and read the policy. I’m pretty sure there is a section on mobile homes. A warning though: those rules change from year to year.


----------

